# Sunday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Red* = Superstation & ESPN games 
*Bold* = C-band in-the-clear digital & analog feeds
*Blue* = DirecTV Extra Inning games

*DirecTV using YES feeds even when they are on the road. 
White Sox moved to WGN following the Cubs game. FOX Chicago now televisng the 2nd game of the DH which is listed in the EI package.*

12:05 PM ET - 
DH - Game 1 - Padres (KUSI/XEWT) @ Pirates

1:05 PM ET
D'Backs (KTVK) @ Marlins *(WPXN)*
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Braves *(TBS)*
Devil Rays *(WTSP)* @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*
DH - Game 1 - Dodgers (KCOP) @ Cubs *(WGN)*

1:10 PM ET
Brewers *(WISN/FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 754)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*

1:15 PM ET
Giants (KTVU/KMAX) @ Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 755)*

1:35 PM ET
Cardinals *(KPLR)* @ Expos

2:05 PM ET
Orioles *(WNUV/WBDC/WJAL)* @ Royals
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Tigers *(FSN Detroit & EI 756)* & HDNET

3:05 PM ET
Phillies (WPSG) @ Rockies *(KWGN)*

3:05 PM - 3:35 PM ET - 
DH - Game 2 - Padres (KUSI/XEWT) @ Pirates

4:05 PM ET
White Sox *(WGN)* @ Athletics *(FSN Bay Area & EI 757)*
Blue Jays (TSN) @ Angels *(FSN West & EI 758)*

4:05 PM - 4:35 PM ET - 
DH - Game 2 - Dodgers (KCOP) @ Cubs *(FSN Chicago & EI 760)*

4:35 PM ET
Yankees *(YES & EI 759)* @ Mariners (FSN Northwest) & FSR3

8:05 PM ET
Indians @ Rangers -- *ESPN*
-----------------------------


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Change from the earlier post.. WGN according to the White Sox website is now televising the White Sox game. Cubs 2nd game of the DH now just on FSN Chicago. 1st game of the Cubs game on WGN. If the 1st Cubs game goes long then the Sox will be joined in progress.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Rays/Red Sox postponed due to wet stuff. Rescheduled as a day-night double-header on July 23rd.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 16, 2002)

The White Sox vs A's game wasn't on WGN so maybe it ended back up on Fox Sports Chicago after all. (or FSNC+)


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

That's right Trevor. The Sox feed ended up on FOX Chicago. Cubs on FOX Chicago +. A's feed was in EI, so I couldn't tell except WGN didn't have the game. 

It was a great afternoon anyway w/o the mixup. Dodgers won 2, Lakers won late and the Angels won very late. 4 in a row for the Halos and now headed for enemy territory where Percival always blows leads. Wednesday's game against the Tribe will be on out here.


----------

